# Donald duck Trick or Treat song



## LurkingLar (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone knows where to find the song for Donald Ducks Trick or Treat song. It was the one on the cartoon with Witch Hazel and Huey Duey and Luey. I checked Itunes and Limewire (just in case). But I'm not having any luck. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

LurkingLar said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone knows where to find the song for Donald Ducks Trick or Treat song. It was the one on the cartoon with Witch Hazel and Huey Duey and Luey. I checked Itunes and Limewire (just in case). But I'm not having any luck. Any suggestions? Thanks


You can find a narrated LP version of the _cartoon's *audio* _at the link below.
Once the page is open, scroll down and click the "rotating gramophone":

http://dw56.250free.com/TrickOrTreat.html

q


----------

